# Who am I?



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

terrible pic but this thing is fast and shy..


found it recently in with my variabilis. must have come in with a brom??? from FL

the variabilis bully it around even though it is 3x their size.

thoughts???

S


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would almost say a green house frog Eluethrodactylus Planirostrus (spelling?), I see them around my pool very pretty but the size you give is too big. If the broms are imported the frog may not even be from F-L-A. May not be full grown yet, nice of the vendor to provide a free gift.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark
It is brown, a bit 'bumpy' on its back. there is a pattern but hard to tell b/c it is so dark and skitish. 

As you can see it is small ( from the film container it is hiding in) but girth is 3x the variabilis, maybe only 2x total length though. 

Cute, and eventually I need to snatch him out of there, but the variabilis dont seem to mind him taking some FF and they are breeding just the same...so....not broke, dont fix it 

S


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

Eleuthrodactylus of some sort. I'd guess at Eleuthrodactylus coqui.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Thats it, planirostris

http://wwknapp.home.mindspring.com/docs/greenhouse.frog.html

thanks everyone...

now I need to find it a mate .... JK!

S


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, say that after you hear how loud the things call... hope it's a female for your sanity's sake!


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Awwww. Cute. Poor thing needs a boyfriend tho.


----------



## jtrasap (Sep 19, 2007)

*Is this common*

Is it common for this to happen? I just got a green tree frog in some broms that I bought. The funny thing is, I got them off of the Wal-Mart clearance rack. They also came from Florida. It's crazy to think that the little guy traveled in a load of plants from Florida then sat in hiding on a shelf inside Wal-Mart. I left the plants sitting on my kitchen counter overnight when I transplanted them this morning I found him crouched down low in one of the bottom leaves. I ended up with 26 plants for $12. I got a nice buy on some broms and a freeby frog to boot......


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I think I have seen some anole hitch-hikers too, not to mention all the creepy tarantuals and stuff. 

Might be fun to start a thread on showing everyone (or telling) what hitch hikers people got with plant orders, this otta be fun :twisted:


----------

